# Seat Ibiza fuel cap



## rabbits

Ok.....so whats the knack for getting this thing open?!  I have one of these new to me so never came across a whole system of keeping it locked.  The first time I fueled up someone helped me and somehow the 2nd time I managed to open it.  3rd time unlucky.  The cap just turns around and around and dosen't seem to open!  

Please someone tell me what the exact sequence is supposed to be   I have tried it with the central locking unlocked etc but couldn't get it at all!


----------



## mathepac

Turn it to the left - anti-clockwise.

Is there a key-hole in the fuel cap? (I'm assuming you mean the cap on the top of the hole where the fuel goes in, rather than the flap in the bodywork the cap lives behind).


----------



## rabbits

Yep, there is a keyhole in the fuel cap (the bodywork flap is fine).  I tried what felt like everything yesterday, I feel so dumb   

So, turn key to the left and then unscrew the cap anti-clockwise?  Does the central locking have an effect?  (its one of the 02-08 models)


----------



## Guest128

It sounds very similar to GF's 02 VW Polo, where the whole cap moves if you just insert the key and turn it. You need to hold the cap in your left hand to prevent it moving, then insert and turn the key to the left with your right hand. This unlocks the cap. Then unscrew it by turning cap to the left. 

When locking it you do the opposite - close the cap by turning it to the right. Then hold the cap with your left hand and turn the key to the right with your right hand.

Dont feel silly, spent quite a while at that bloody Polo myself the first time I filled it up!


----------



## Caveat

FLANDERS` said:


> It sounds very similar to GF's 02 VW Polo, where the whole cap moves if you just insert the key and turn it.


 
More than likely _exactly_ the same as the Polo as they are basically the same car in many respects.

And yes, I had the same problem with an Ibiza hire car a few years back.


----------



## rabbits

Ta very much!  Will give it another go this evening.  At least now there is a proper conversation on this online now....couldn't find anything about it before this!


----------



## rabbits

FLANDERS` said:


> It sounds very similar to GF's 02 VW Polo, where the whole cap moves if you just insert the key and turn it.



Thats seems to be EXACTLY what happens.  Will give it a proper go this evening


----------

